# Spec-D® - Black Projector Headlights with LED DRL



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Please - can anyone tell me what they know of these? I am interested, the low price can worry me. I want to know if they have HALO's around the projector? and are they good quality and easy to install? I cant seem to find anyone who owns these.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I think a few members here have spyder lights... have you tried to search the forum? The members may not be as active as before.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

@ bL1Nd

Hey, 

These headlights come equipped with bright LED DRL strips and Halo rings around the projector. Actually, these headlights manufactured by Spec-D meet ISO 9000 and 9002 quality standards. Plus, they are also approved by the SAE and meet DOT regulations and compliant with FMVSS 108, so they are really reliable. Spec-D improved the quality of their products recently. We sell these items a lot and can guarantee that the quality is far better than average. We receive lot of good feedback on them.

In regard to your question about the installation, well, the installation process is not complicated. These lights are created to be a perfect replacement for your OE lights, no modifications required. However, you would need to wire up the Halo rings and LED DRL bar to your parking lights.

I've also just made a post about these SPEC-D headlights you are about. Here is a direct link to it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/61-c...tom-designed-headlights-your-chevy-cruze.html

Michael.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

What is a good way to wire the Halos and DRL without splicing in? I am leasing my car for 3 years so dont want to splice.


----------

